# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σχετικά με African Grey

## olga

Από χθες ανέλαβα την φιλοξενία ενός παπαγάλου African grey, για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα. Ο Πέτρος είναι 5 χρονών και αυτό είναι το τέταρτό του σπίτι. Τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια τον είχε ένας οικογενειακός μας φίλος αλλά λόγω κάποιον προβλημάτων δεν μπορούσε να τον φροντίσει άλλο και έτσι τον έδωσε σε εμάς αφού γνωρίζει πως ασχολούμαστε με πουλιά. 
 

Το κλουβί που ζούσε ήταν πολύ μεγάλο δυστυχώς όμως δεν χωρούσε πουθενά στο σπίτι μου και έτσι τον έφεραν σε ένα μικρότερο, το οποίο ευτυχώς ανοίγει από πάνω και έτσι μπορεί να βγαίνει έξω. Τα φτερά του είναι κομμένα ώστε να μην μπορεί να πετάξει και να τραυματιστεί μέσα στο σπίτι. 
 

  Επίσης η διατροφή του τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν ήταν σωστή, με το που ήρθε του έβγαλα την παλιά τροφή και τον τάισα ανάλατο πασατέμπο, φιστίκια, αμύγδαλα, ντομάτα, γλιστρίδα, αχλάδι, πιπεριά και πεπόνι(το αγαπημένο του από ότι φαίνεται). Πήρα και από το πετ σοπ την κατάλληλη συσκευασμένη τροφή για μεγάλους παπαγάλους και πλάκα για να ξύνει το ράμφος του. 
    Τώρα  προσπαθώ να τον βοηθήσω να προσαρμοστεί και να μην φοβάται. Με προβληματίζουν όμως κάποια πράγματα και θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια από όσους γνωρίζουν ή έχουν εμπειρία με έναν τέτοιο παπαγάλο. Το κυριότερο όλων είναι πως έχει αρχίσει να τσιμπιέται και στο λαιμό του λογικά από το άγχος και λείπουν πούπουλα. Ανησυχώ μήπως από την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος γίνει χειρότερα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Όλγα καλησπέρα! Καλώς τον δεχτήκατε τον Πέτρο...

Απόλυτα λογικό πιστεύω αφού μέσα σε μία μέρα άλλαξε κλουβί, σπίτι, διατροφή... τα πάντα με λίγα λόγια...
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τον κάνετε να νιώθει όσο πιο άνετα γίνεται και να ελπίζεις ότι θα το σταματήσει! Να προσπαθείς να του αποσπάς την προσοχή όταν βλέπεις ότι πειράζει τα πούπουλα του και φυσικά να του προσφέρεις συμπλήρωμα βιταμινών για να γίνεται γρηγορότερα η αναπλήρωση των χαμένων φτερών!
Σε μία γνωστή μου άφησαν έναν Μακάο 5 ετών, επειδή ο ιδιοκτήτης του μετακόμιζε στην Αμερική... το πουλάκι μάδησε όλο το στήθος του. Μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια από την νέα του ιδιοκτήτρια το μείωσε αρκετά αλλά δεν το έχει σταματήσει ακόμα. Το στήθος του είναι σχεδόν γυμνό και ενώ βγάζει ακόμα καινούρια πούπουλα, τα περισσότερα δεν τα αφήνει να μεγαλώσουν, με αποτέλεσμα να αποδυναμώνεται διαρκώς ο θύλακας και κάποια στιγμή να νεκρωθεί εντελώς και να μην ξαναβγάλει ποτέ νέο φτερό.
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως η συνήθεια αυτή δύσκολα κόβεται αν αρχίσει, ακόμα και αν το πουλάκι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα προσαρμοστεί στο νέο περιβάλλον και έχει μία πολύ καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση..

----------


## Jonny

Ελπίζω να είναι το τελευταίο σπίτι που αλλάζει, κρίμα είναι, υπομονή παιδιά και μπράβο για την φροντίδα που του δίνεται!

----------


## olga

Το μάδημα το ξεκίνησε καιρό πριν έρθει εδώ... τώρα τον βλέπω καμιά φορά που πειράζει το φτέρωμά του και όταν πάει να ξυσει τον λαιμό του κάθομαι δίπλα και του μιλάω, σταματάει να το κάνει, αλλά δεν έχω δει να βράζει πούπουλά, τα πειράζει σαν να τα φτιάχνει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Συγνώμη, εγώ κατάλαβα λάθος μάλλον από την περιγραφή σου... αλλά και πάλι έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. 
Για εμένα δε μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε παραπάνω από να του προσφέρεις πολλούς τρόπους να εκτονώνεται (παιχνίδια κτλ) και να αποσπάται καθώς και μία διατροφή πλήρη σε όλα τα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται για την αναγέννηση των νέων φτερών!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο Ολγα!
Ελπιζω να μην ξαναλαξει σπιτι,και ακολουθησε οτι σου ειπε η Βικυ κατα γραμμα!
Ηταν κατατοπιστικοτατ!  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Έχω ακούσει πως υπάρχουν κάποια φάρμακα αντι στρες γι αυτά τα πουλιά, αν και ελπίζω να μην φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο, εάν δεν σταματήσει το μάδημα παρά την σημασία και την σωστή διατροφή. Σε 2 βδομάδες αν δεν έχει βγάλει καινούργια φτερά λέω να τον πάω σε πτηνίατρο μήπως βρεθεί κάποια λύση.
Πολύ πιθανό να είναι το τελευταίο του σπίτι γιατί εγώ δεν έχω σκοπό να το δώσω αλλού, μόνο σε περίπτωση που καταφέρουν οι προηγούμενοι ιδιοκτήτες του να τον πάρουν πίσω.

----------


## lagreco69

Αμαν!! τι ομορφια ειναι αυτη!!! φτου φτου φτου!! ματι να μην τον πιανει!! καλως τον δεχτηκες Ολγα, ουτε και εγω! 
εχω να συμπληρωσω κατι, η Βικυ με καλυψε υπεροχα!! να σου ζησει!! και να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## ktistis

Πολύ ωραίο παπαγαλάκι.Να το προσεχεις πολύ!

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ! Εννοείται πως θα τον προσέχω. Βέβαια έχω και εγώ ένα θεματάκι … δεν το βλέπω ακόμα σαν παπαγαλάκι αλλά σαν ένα πουλί 35 εκατοστών περίπου και με ένα ράμφος που σου κόβει δάχτυλο! Γενικά δεν είναι πολύ ήμερο, βγαίνει από το κλουβί μόνο του αλλά δεν ανεβαίνει στο χέρι (φυσικά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ). Παίρνει από το χέρι μου κομμάτια από φρούτα και πασατέμπο, αλλά 3 φορές πήγε να μου τσιμπήσει και το δάχτυλο μαζί! Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να με συνηθίσει και να μην με δαγκώνει, απλά προσπαθώ να τον κάνω  να με εμπιστευτεί σιγά σιγά.  Ξέρω πως δεν πρέπει να του δείξω πως φοβάμαι, αλλά φοβάμαι… Φαντάζομαι  πως με τον καιρό θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, αυτή τη στιγμή με απασχολεί το μάδημα.

----------


## ktistis

Μήπως να φορούσες ένα γάντι γιατί αν κατταλαβει ότι φοβασαι και σου παρει το αερα ...κλαψτα χαραλαμπε.

----------


## olga

Κοιτά... έχω ένα υφασμάτινο και ένα δερμάτινο, σε μερικές μέρες που θα συνηθήσει θα προσπαθήσω να τον πλησιάσω με το δερμάτινο που είναι πιο χοντρό. Πάντως τώρα για να τον οδηγήσω μέσα στο κλουβί χρήσιμοποιώ το γάντι της κουζίνας  ::

----------


## Assimakis

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και μην στεναχωριεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Μου είχαν πει πως αυτός ο παπαγάλος δεν συμπαθεί τις γυναίκες... και όντως εγώ τον ταίζω, έγώ τον βγάζω απο το κλουβί, εγώ κάθομαι και του μιλάω και στο πατέρα μου σκίβει το κεφάλι για να τον χαιδέψει!

----------


## geog87

μαλλον σου κανει τον δυσκολο για να τον ερωτευτεις...σου κανει ναζια....  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Ναι αμέ! Χθες μου έριξε μια τσιμπιά ενώ του έδινα σπόρους! Μετά τον έβαλα για 5 λέπτά μέσα στο κλουβι και όταν ηρέμησε τον έβγαλα και συνέχισε να τρώει απο το χέρι μου πεπόνι... Δοκίμασα να βάλω γάντια και να τον ταίσω για να μην φοβάμαι αλλά δεν με πλησιάζει καθόλου... 
Πάντως νομίζω πως αρχίζει να συνηθήζει το περιβάλλον, χθες το βράδυ και σήμερα το πρωί δεν έβαλε γλώσσα μέσα!

----------


## Assimakis

Μπορει να ειναι θηλυκο.Οι θηλυκοι παπαγαλοι συμπαθουν τους αντρες ιδιοκτητες και το αντιθετο

----------


## olga

Δεν είναι θυληκό... ο Γιωργος μπορεί να έχει δίκιο, η συμπεριφορά αυτή ίσως να δείχνει πως θέλει να ζευγαρώσει μαζί μου. Κάποιες φορές η επιθετική συμπεριφορά είναι ένδειξη φλέρτ.

----------


## Assimakis

Αχα  ::

----------


## olga

Πατάτες και πεπονάκι να καλοπιάσω τον γαμπρό!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφος ειναι!!!!! μιλαει Ολγα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι τελειος Ολγα!!!
Καλοπιασε τον...  :winky:

----------


## olga

Αυτό προσπαθώ αλλά είναι πεισματάρικο το σκασμένο!
Δημήτρη προχθες μου τον έφεραν και αρχικά νόμιζα πως δεν μιλάει, αλλά τώρα που αρχίζει να συνηθίζει κάνει πολλά σφυρίγματα, ήχους απο πουλιά, τριξήματα, λέει καλημέρα Πέτρο, Θανάση, γειά σου, έλα ρε, λέει κάποιες άλλες λέξεις και ολόκληρες προτάσεις που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμα γιατί τις ψιθυρίζει.

----------


## lagreco69

Το ξερω οτι τον εχεις 2 ημερες μονο! το παρακολουθω το θεμα σου. ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχοι παπαγαλοι οι African grey!! 
εισαι πολυ τυχερη που τον εχεις!! με τον καιρο θα σε εμπιστευτει περισσοτερο και ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα!!!

----------


## olga

Σήμερα που τάιζα τον Πέτρο παρατήρησα πως η κατάσταση του φτερώματος στον λαίμο του δεν έχει χειροτερέψει και νομίζω πως πάει καλύτερα γιατί τα φτερά που έχει δεν τα έχει βγάλει και έχουν μεγαλώσει. Οι κουτσουλιές του σίγουρα έχουν βελτιωθεί αφού απο καφέ που ήταν έγιναν πρασινοάσπρες. Του δίνω κάθε μέρα σπόρια και λίγα φρούτα και λαχανικά για να αναπληρώσει τις βιταμίνες που έχασε τον τελευταίο καιρό. Βέβαια ότι προσπάθεια και να κάνω, τον ταίζω με το χέρι, του μιλάω, ανοίγω το κλουβί για να βγει έξω, ακόμα με φοβάτε και πολλές φορές μου αγριεύει.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!!Ολγα ειναι υπεροχα τα νεα σου!! ο Πετρος θα γινει αγνωριστος στα χερια σου ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο. 
προσεχε μονο να μην σου παρει τον αερα! μην καταλαβει οτι τον φοβασαι μην σε δαγνωσει.

----------


## olga

Με έχει τσιμπήσει ήδη 2 φορές ενώ τον τάιζα πασατέμπο, και γενικά κάνει την κίνηση να δαγκώσει. Ο πατέρας μου του λέει σκύψε να σε χαιδέψω και σκύβει! :Mad0054:  Ο ιδιοκτήτης του τον ανέβαζε στον ώμο του. Και να μην δάγκωνει δεν έχω σκοπό να τον ανεβάσω ποτέ στον ώμο μου και το κλουβί του είναι σχετικά χαμηλό.

----------


## lagreco69

> Και να μην δάγκωνει δεν έχω σκοπό να τον ανεβάσω ποτέ στον ώμο μου


Γιατι? ισως και να καταλαβαινει οτι ο πατερας σου δεν τον φοβαται για αυτο να τον αφηνει.

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη απλα ισως του ταιριαζει καλυτερα ο μπαμπας της ολγας!εχουν αδυναμιες!!π.χ. ο quaker μου λατρευει τη μανα μου σκεψου οταν κοιμαται κ τον αφηνω εξω απο το κλουβι παει καθεται πανω της η διπλα της κ δν αφηνει κανεναν να την πλησιασει, την προστατευει!!!επισης οταν ειναι στο κλουβι του μονο τη μανα μου αφηνει να βαλει χερι να τον χαιδεψει κλπ...ενω εγω τον φροντιζω τον ταιζω κλπ κλπ κλπ...

----------


## geog87

Ολγα ασε τον πατερα σου να ασχολειται για αρχη με το πουλι!!!πες στον πατερα σου τι πρεπει να κανει κ αστον εσυ να μαλακωσει σιγα σιγα...ισως θελει το χερι του μπαμπα σου!!!χαχαχα

----------


## Marinaki!

Όλγα καλορίζικος ο παπαγάλος! Νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα συνήθειας.... ποτέ μην λες ποτέ!

----------


## olga

Δημήτρη δεν θέλω να τον ανεβάσω στον ώμο για να μην νομίζει πως αυτός έχει το πάνω χέρι αλλά το βασικότερο, φοβάμαι μην μου φάει κανένα μάτι κάνα αυτί...Γιώργο τώρα που λοίπω σε διακοπές ο παπαγάλος έμαθε και φωνάζει το όνομα του πατέρα μου! Όταν γυρίσω θα τον πάρω πάλι με το καλό μήπως συνηθήσει και το δικό μου χέρι. Αλλά εκτός απο το να του μιλάω και να του δίνω φρουτάκια τι άλλο να κάνω? Ελπίζω να έχει βγάλει φτερά και στο λαιμό του μέχρι να γυρίσω.

----------


## lagreco69

Ολγα οταν ο παπαγαλος ειναι στον ωμο μας δεν προσπαθει να μας παρει τον αερα! αντιθετα μας σειχνει τον σεβασμο του 
και οτι απολαμβανει την παρεα μας. οταν προσπαθει να ανεβει στο κεφαλι μας!! θελει να μας επιβληθει με απωτερο σκοπο να μας παρει τον αερα.

----------


## olga

Ο Πέτρος δεν ανέβαινε ποτέ σε χέρι, ο ιδιοκτήτης του τον έβαζε κατευθείαν στον ώμο του. Παλιότερα τον είχε βάλει να κάτσει πάνω μου και θυμάμαι πως με είχε τσιμπήσει λίγο στο αυτί. Θα βάλω τον πατέρα μου να δοκιμάσει να τον ανεβάσει, αφού μόνο αυτόν συμπαθει! Τι να κάνω όμως που εμένα με δαγκώνει? Φοβάμαι πως δεν θα με συνηθήσει.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Ολγα θα πρεπει να του δειχνεις οτι δεν τον φοβασαι!!! τα ζωα το διεσθανονται οταν εχουμε επιφυλαξεις απεναντι τους. μην ξεχνας! οτι εχεις να κανεις με εναν ενηλικο αρσενικο παπαγαλο!! εαν ηταν θυληκος θα ηταν πολυ πιο δεκτικος στην επικοινωνια και στα χαδια. θα πρεπει να αρχισεις μαζι με τον πατερα σου που τον εχει πλησιασει περισσοτερο να τον πλησιαζεις μαζι του και εσυ σιγα σιγα!! δεν θα πρεπει να υπαρχει βιασυνη ενα βημα την φορα ειναι αρκετο.. για μια ουσιαστικη μελλοντικη σχεση μαζι του!! το πρωτο θετικο βημα για εσενα θα ειναι να μην ανχωνεσαι μην σε δαγκωσει οταν εισαι κοντα του.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καλημέρα Όλγα. Έχεις κάνει πολλή καλή αρχή με αυτό το υπέροχο πλάσμα. Θα χρειαστεί αρκετός χρόνος για να σε συνηθίσει και να μην σε δαγκώνει. Την μητέρα μου που τον φρόντιζε πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και τώρα δεν την αφήνει να βάλει χέρι στο κλουβί. Ούτε την γυναίκα μου που και αυτή του μιλάει και τον ταΐζει όταν εγώ λείπω. Πριν ένα μήνα μάλιστα της έκοψε κομμάτι από το δάχτυλο όταν του έβαζε νερό.
   Φαίνεται πως έχουν αδυναμία στους άντρες! Έχω ακούσει για ίδια συμπεριφορά και από μια γνωστή μου που τον έχει 8 χρόνια.
   Γάντι μην βάζεις γιατί τους φαίνετε κάτι άγνωστο και φοβούνται. Ο δικός μου τουλάχιστον δεν με άφησε ποτέ να τον πλησιάσω με γάντι. Σε αντίθεση με το γυμνό χέρι που στην αρχή ήταν επιφυλακτικός αλλά με τον καιρό συνήθισε και το δέχεται με απόλαυση.
   Μία καλή ιδέα για να ηρεμήσει και να ξεπεράσει το άγχος του είναι να του βάζεις μουσική. Πραγματικά κάνει δουλειά. Θα τον δεις μετά από λίγη ώρα να χορεύει και να σφυρίζει μελωδίες. Μπορείς να βάλεις μουσική που σου αρέσει και να κάτσεις κοντά του. Αν αρχίσεις να του μιλάς γλυκά θα χαλαρώσει και θα απολαύσει την παρέα σου. Έτσι θα σε συνηθίσει κοντά του και μπορεί να αρχίσει να γίνετε τρυφερός μαζί σου.
   Είναι μια πολλή ευχάριστη παρέα και πραγματικά θα απολαύσεις την συμβίωση μαζί του. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## christos78

Μπραβο σου ολγα!!!να σου ζησει!!!!να ξερεις οτι ειναι ενα πουλι πανεξυπνο που αργα η γρηγορα θα σε ανταμειψει γι αυτο αλλα θελει πολλη υπομονη.Μονο οταν και οποτε θελησει αυτος να τον αγγιξεις θα σε αφησει να τον αγγιξεις.Ετσι με εσκασε και εμενα ο δικος μου και ακομα αν μια μερα δεν ασχοληθω μαζι του εκει να δεις τσαντιλα και βρισιδι!!!θα σου προτεινα για να τον φερεις πιο κοντα σου και σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης να του δινεις καθε 3 μερες φρουτοκρεμα για νεοσσους με συριγγα θα αλλαξει τελιως η συμπεριφορα του .

----------


## olga

Τι γινεται με αυτά τα πουλιά! Μονο τους άντρες θέλουνε? Θα το κάνω αυτό με τη μουσική Γιώργο μήπως γίνει κάτι..αλλά το να μην του δείχνω πως φοβάμαι που λέει ο Δημήτρης λίγο δύσκολο. Όταν κάνει μια απότομη κίνηση τραβιέμαι, τώρα που μου διάβασα πως στην γυναίκα του Γιώργου έκοψε κομμάτι, βλέπω να τον ταίζω με πιρούνι απο απόσταση! Χρήστο έχω κρέμα για νεοσσούς και συριγγα (φοβάμαι όμως πως θα φάει τη σύριγγα, έχει όμως μια συμπάθεια στα κουτάλια), θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό απο βδομάδα που γυρίζω απο διακοπές. Η κρέμα να είναι ζεστή 40 βαθμούς όπως δηλαδή και στους νεοσσούς? Ανυπομονώ να δω αν θα έχει διαφορά ο λαιμός του και αν ξεπουπουλιάζεται ακόμα!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Όλγα το σαλόνι και το δωμάτιο σου δεν είναι οι καλύτεροι χώροι για την ώρα τουλάχιστον. Ίσος το δωμάτιο του πατέρα σου που λες ότι δεν έχει πολλές διελεύσεις να είναι καλύτερο. Για μερικές μέρες τουλάχιστον μέχρι να σας μάθει. 
  Και όταν του δίνεις σποράκια με το χέρι να προσπαθείς να του ακουμπάς το ράμφος. Σιγά σιγά θα καταλάβει ότι δεν κινδυνεύει από εσένα και θα σε αφήσει να τον χαϊδέψεις. Αν γίνει η αρχή όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν μόνα τους.

----------


## olga

Λοιπόν ο Πετράκος είναι κάπως καλύτερα, πουπουλα στο λαιμό δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα αλλά έβγαλε στο στήθος του. Έφτιαξε ο πατέρας μου και πατο για το κλουβί που δεν είχε, και τον βάλαμε σε μια πιο ήσυχη γωνία στο σαλόνι. Στο δωμάτιο του πατέρα μου Γιώργο να φανταστείς πως δεν ανοίγουμε συχνά το παράθυρο και αν τον βάλω εκεί δεν θα έχει αρκετό φως. Άσε που φαίνεται να έχει προσαρμοστεί μια χαρά! Τώρα το πρωί πριν τον βγάλουμε έξω απο το κλουβί λέει ότι ξέρει απο λέξεις και ήχους. Φωνάζει Στράτο πεντακάθαρα (το όνομα του πατέρα μου) και δεν σταματά μέχρι να του ανοίξουμε! Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία απο τον λαιμό του, και θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω βίντεο για να δείτε πως κάνει όταν τον χαιδεύει ο πατέρας μου και εγώ σκάω απο τη ζήλια!

----------


## olga

Χειροτέρεψε ο Πέτρος, είχε βγάλει κάποια πούπουλα στο λαιμό, μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο τα μάδησε πάλι... 



Όταν ξύνεται επίμονα δοκιμάσαμε να τον ψεκάσουμε με νερό, γιατί μόνος του δεν κάνει μπάνιο, αλλά δεν του αρέσει καθόλου και τσαντίζεται, μετά σταματάει να ξύνεται. Έχω διαβάσει πως το μπάνιο βοηθάει ώστε τα πουλιά να μη  έχουν ξηροδερμία, αυτός όμως δεν το θέλει με τίποτα και αναγκαστηκά τον ψεκάζουμε λίγο και όχι τόσο συχνά. Τι να κάνω? Να τον βγάλω έξω να τον περιλάβω με το λάστιχο? Με το ψεκαστήρι πάντως, που κάνω μπάνιο και τα κόκατιλ, δεν τα πάει καλά, ακόμα και με λιχουδιές που προσπάθησα να τον καλοπιάσω μπας και συνιθήσει το μπάνιο ήταν ικανός απο τα νεύρα του να μου ξεριζώσει το δάχτυλο..

----------


## jk21

Ολγα δεν ειχα δει το συγκεκριμενο θεμα παλιοτερα και το προσεξα σημερα ,υστερα απο την επικοινωνια που ειχαμε για το αλλο πουλακι πριν λιγες μερες που μου ειχες αναφερει και για τον φιλο μας ... γνωμη μου ειναι να ξεκινησεις θεραπεια για μυκητες αν δεν το εχεις ηδη κανει .ακομη και η φαγουρα μπορει να ειναι απο εσωτερικη ενοχληση .παρολα αυτα αν πιστευεις οτι μπορει να υπαρχει και εξωτερικο προβλημα η επαλειψη (αν τον ενοχλει το ψεκασμα ) με βρεγμενο πανι με νεροξυδο στιγμιαια ,βοηθα στη φαγουρα και ισως χτυπα τυχον εξωτερικους παραγοντες .επισης υπαρχει η αλοιφη leucagel σε καταστημα πτηνων του διαδικτυου με προπολη και αλοη που ειναι οτι καλυτερο .καταπραυντικα η αλοη (αν εχεις ) θα δραση ετσι κι αλλιως .ακομα και εσωτερικο να ειναι το προβλημα ειτε αν πιει στο νερο ειτε αν αλοιψεις αδιαλυτη στην περιοχη θα τον ηρεμει 
*Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )*

----------


## olga

Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα είναι εσωτερικό, εξωτερικό ή αν είναι μόνο απο  στρες. Όσο καιρό τον έχω δεν δοκίμασα κάτι μήπως και βελτιώνονταν γιατί  νόμιζα πως ήταν λόγο της μικρής προσοχής που είχε ή της κακής διατροφής.  Σήμερα Δημήτρη θα πάρω το nystamicin. To πρόβλημα είναι πως ενώ έχω ζυγαριά πως θα τον ζυγήσω για να βρω την δοσολογία?? Επιπλέον με το που βλέπει πανί ή πετσέτα κάνει σαν τρελό και θα γίνει μάχη αν προσπαθήσω να τον ακουμπήσω...

----------


## jk21

Ολα μπορει να παιζουν ρολο.η ψυχολογια τα επηρεαζει αλλα πρεπει να δεις και αυτη την παραμετρο .για βαρος θα κοιταξω πανω κατω διαδικτυακα να βρω ποσο ειναι τα πουλια αυτα

----------


## olga

Έψαξα για το βάρος και είναι μεταξύ 400- 650 γραμμάρια. Να του δώσω και απο το Necton?

----------


## jk21

δινεις 1.5 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο για 10 μερες  .το υπολογισα για βαρος πουλιου 450 gr .θα δωσεις κανονικα στην ποτιστρα του necton s .μπορεις να μου πεις καθε ποτε συστηνει δοσολογια το ιδιο το σκευασμα στην πτεροροια;

----------


## olga

Να δω πως θα κάτσει ο Πέτρος με τη σύριγγα στο στόμα χωρίς να την κάνει κομμάτια.. 
Στο nekton s λέει πως η δοσολογία είναι 1gr στα 0,25lt νερό. Τώρα σε περιπτώσεις στρες όπως αλλαγή κλουβιού, αγορά πώληση, αρρώστια, και άλλα, η δόση μπορεί άφοβα να διπλασιαστεί.

----------


## jk21

με ενδιαφερει ο αριθμος των ημερων που προτεινει .θελω πριν σου πω εγω να εχω τον προτεινομενο δεδομενο

----------


## olga

Το μόνο που λέει είναι αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω, διάβασα και τα αγγλικά και τα ελληνικά δεν λέει κάτι άλλο για τις μέρες ή την πτεροροια...

----------


## jk21

δινε ανα δευτερη μερα εντος των 10 ημερων και μετα αλλες 5 συνεχομενες και βλεπουμε

----------


## olga

Σήμερα ξεκινήσαμε το nystamicin, έγινε μάχη βέβαια για να το πιεί απο τη σύριγγα. Του έβαλα και τη βιταμίνη. 
Απόψε είχαμε και πρόοδο! Ήταν μέσα στο κλουβί και του μίλαγα και έσκιψε το κεφάλι να τον χαιδέψω!  :Happy0062:   Δεν έχει σημασία που αμέσως μετά που τον άγγιξα πήγε να με δαγκώσει!

----------


## lagreco69

Θα σε εμπιστευτει με τον καιρο!! Ολγα, ελπιζω με την αγωγη να σταματησει να βγαζει τα πουπουλα του ο ομορφος σου!!

----------


## olga

Μέχρι και χθες το μεσημέρι ο Πέτρος είχε βγάλει νέα πούπουλα στο λαιμό, σήμερα είδα πως τα μάδησε πάλι...

Αυτό έχει γίνει 3 φορές απο τη μέρα που τον φιλοξενούμε, για μερικές μέρες φαίνεται να τα πάει καλύτερα και μετά, ξαφνικά είναι πάλι χωρίς πούπουλα. Παρέα έχει (μέσα στο σπίτι τον έχω), του έδωσα φάρμακο για τους μύκητες, βιταμίνες, του έβαλα αλόη, μέχρι και κέικ του έφτιαξα! Η διατροφή του είναι πολύ καλή, γιατί το συνεχίζει?

Μάλλον δεν τον γλιτώνει τον πτηνίατρο!

----------


## lagreco69

Πιστευω Ολγα οτι του εχει γινει συνηθεια τωρα!! και οτι επισης του δημιουργουν φαγουρα οι νεες βελονες, 
για αυτο και της βγαζει! μαλλον θα χρειαστει κολλαρο για ενα διαστημα.

----------


## jk21

αν εισαι σιγουρη οτι το κανει ο ιδιος και δεν πεφτουν πιστευω ειναι ψυχολογικο ή κατι τον ενοχλει .η λυση του κολλαρου ειναι μια περιπτωση ... αν δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο και οχι ενοχληση εσωτερικη πχ κατι τον ερεθιζει εξωτερικα ,ο ψεκασμος με αλοη ειναι οτι καλυτερο ή καποια αλοιφη με καλεντουλα

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι απλά τα πράγματα... το συνεχίζει γιατί του έγινε συνήθεια πλέον...
Δεν κάνεις εσύ κάποιο λάθος.. απλά είναι αυτό που λέει και το τραγούδι, "old habits, die hard".
Σου το είχα πει και στο πρώτο μου ποστ σε αυτό το θέμα πριν ένα μήνα...




> Όλγα καλησπέρα! Καλώς τον δεχτήκατε τον Πέτρο...
> 
> Απόλυτα λογικό πιστεύω αφού μέσα σε μία μέρα άλλαξε κλουβί, σπίτι, διατροφή... τα πάντα με λίγα λόγια...
> Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τον κάνετε να νιώθει όσο πιο άνετα γίνεται και να ελπίζεις ότι θα το σταματήσει! Να προσπαθείς να του αποσπάς την προσοχή όταν βλέπεις ότι πειράζει τα πούπουλα του και φυσικά να του προσφέρεις συμπλήρωμα βιταμινών για να γίνεται γρηγορότερα η αναπλήρωση των χαμένων φτερών!
> Σε μία γνωστή μου άφησαν έναν Μακάο 5 ετών, επειδή ο ιδιοκτήτης του μετακόμιζε στην Αμερική... το πουλάκι μάδησε όλο το στήθος του. Μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια από την νέα του ιδιοκτήτρια το μείωσε αρκετά αλλά δεν το έχει σταματήσει ακόμα. Το στήθος του είναι σχεδόν γυμνό και ενώ βγάζει ακόμα καινούρια πούπουλα, τα περισσότερα δεν τα αφήνει να μεγαλώσουν, με αποτέλεσμα να αποδυναμώνεται διαρκώς ο θύλακας και κάποια στιγμή να νεκρωθεί εντελώς και να μην ξαναβγάλει ποτέ νέο φτερό.
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως η συνήθεια αυτή δύσκολα κόβεται αν αρχίσει, ακόμα και αν το πουλάκι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα προσαρμοστεί στο νέο περιβάλλον και έχει μία πολύ καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση..


Θεωρώ πως το κολάρο είναι "λάθος"... θα τον στρεσάρει και θα κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα.

----------


## jk21

δεν επιμενω τοτε ..  η Βικυ γνωριζει καλυτερα την συμπεριφορα τους

----------


## olga

Δημήτρη (jk21) δεν νομίζω να τον ενοχλεί κάτι, άσε που τον βλέπω να ξύνεται. Στην περιοχή που μαδιέται του έβαλα αλόη. 
Δημήτρη (lagreco69) είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ πως θα καταλήγαμε στο κολάρο, αν και είχα κάποιες ελπίδες πως θα σταματούσε. Η αλήθεια είναι πως και εγώ δεν θέλω να του βάλω κολάρο γιατί όπως λέει και η Βίκυ μπορεί να χειροτερέψει την κατάσταση, αλλά τι να κάνω να τον αφήσω να μαδιέται? Επιπλέον τώρα βλέπω πως βγάζει νέα πούπουλα, αν όμως συνεχίσει έτσι θα αποδυναμωθεί ο θύλακας και μετά δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα...Βίκυ εσύ ξέρεις κάτι άλλο που να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση?

----------


## vicky_ath

Δυστυχώς όχι Όλγα... ξέρω πως υπάρχουν σκευάσματα στην Αμερική ειδικά για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που βοηθούν στην δημιουργία των νέων φτερών, στα οποία εμείς δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση εδώ. 
Αλλά και πάλι πρέπει το πουλί να σταματήσει να το κάνει από μόνο του..
Φίλοι μου που έχουν κουάκερ, που μαδούσε το δεξί του πόδι επί 3 χρόνια, μου είπαν πριν λίγες μέρες πως επιτέλους το σταμάτησε.. 
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να του προσφέρεις δραστηριότητες που θα τον κάνουν να ξεχαστεί, όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό, και να ελπίζεις!

----------


## jk21

σε αυτα τα σκευασματα Βικυ σχεδον σε ολα ,η αλοη ειναι βασικη !

----------


## olga

Επιτέλους! Φαίνεται πως αρχίζει να με συνηθίζει 
http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/...isgzcozuj.mp4/
το video φαίνεται??

----------


## lagreco69

Φαινεται! αλλα οχι απευθειας μονο μεσω link,  πολυ καλη η προοδο Ολγα, μια χαρα!!!!
 προτεινω μονο! να μην κανεις τοσο γρηγορες κινησεις με τα χερια σου!!

----------


## olga

ααα ωραία! οκ θα κάνω πιο αργές κινήσεις.. μην νομίζεις φοβάμαι και εγώ..

----------


## sarpijk

Μπραβο Ολγα! Για το θεμα του μαδηματος εχεις βαλει κανενα foraging toy δλδ να πρεπει να 'δουλεψει' για να βρει την τροφη του?

----------


## olga

Όχι έχω διαβάσει για αυτά αλλά τα pet shop εδώ κοντά δεν έχουν. Μπορεί να φτιάξω κάτι μόνη μου με συρταράκια μικρά.

----------


## olga

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Εχω μια απορία να ξέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει. Αν τα κόκατιλ πλησιάσουν τον ζακο υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα τραυματήσει? Κάποιες φορές έχω τον ζακο στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με τα κόκατιλ και ένα απο αυτά πάει να ανέβει στο κλουβί του, δεν το αφήνω όμως γιατί φοβάμαι πως μπορεί να του κόψει κάνα πόδι...

----------


## lagreco69

Επικοινωνουν καθολου τα cockatiels μαζι του? δηλαδη του σφυρανε κ.τ.λ, εαν οχι! εαν δεν γνωριζονται!! υπαρχει η περιπτωση να γινει καμια ψιλο παρεξηγηση. παντως εαν το Πετρος στραβωσει με τo cockatiel που παει να ανεβει στο κλουβι του!! (προσωπικο του χωρο) χωρισε τα αμεσως, δεν το βλεπω να την γλυτωνει το cockatiel.

----------


## geog87

τωρα ειδα το βιντεο με τον Πετρο κ ειναι φοβερος!!!!μια γλυκα σκετη ειναι!!!

----------


## olga

> Επικοινωνουν καθολου τα cockatiels μαζι του? δηλαδη του σφυρανε κ.τ.λ, εαν οχι! εαν δεν γνωριζονται!! υπαρχει η περιπτωση να γινει καμια ψιλο παρεξηγηση. παντως εαν το Πετρος στραβωσει με τo cockatiel που παει να ανεβει στο κλουβι του!! (προσωπικο του χωρο) χωρισε τα αμεσως, δεν το βλεπω να την γλυτωνει το cockatiel.


Τωρα το ότι ο Πέτρος φωνάζει σαν κόκατιλ δεν ξέρω αν είναι επικοινωνία.. πάντως τα κόκατιλ δεν του δίνουν και πολύ σημασία..Οταν το ένα πήγε να ανέβει στο κλουβί είδα πως ο Πέτρος έκανε σαν να φοβόνταν..

----------


## Leonidas

_για να διαπιστωσεις αν μπορουν να συνυπαρξουν μαζι θα πρεπει να τα χεις εξω απο τα κλουβια τους και πανω σε αυτα διπλα διπλα, αν δεις αρνητικες συμπεριφορες προσπαθεις με λιχουδιες να τους δει3εις οτι πρεπει να μοιραζονται πραγματα, 

καλο θα ναι να μην ξαναφησεις το κοκατιλακι σου πανω στο κλουβι γτ ή θα γινει ατυχημα ή στρεσαρετε ο πετρος.._

----------


## olga

Aυτό είναι το σταντ του Πέτρου! Του το φτιάξαμε για να κάθεται εκεί όταν βγαίνει απο το κλουβί και να έχει κάτι να ασχολείται. 
 


Βάλαμε διαφορα ξύλα για να ξεκουράζει τα πόδια του και έχω σκοπό να βάλω και κάποια άλλα παιχνίδια πάνω.  

Χθες το βράδυ το αφήσαμε δίπλα στο κλουβί του για να το συνιθήσει, ακόμα δεν έχει ανέβει αλλά φαντάζομαι πωε σιγά σιγά θα γίνει και αυτο! Ήδη το κοιτάει περίεργα...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Ολγα ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφο!!! θα το εκτιμησει ιδιαιτερα ο Πετρος σας.

----------


## olga

Έχω αρκετό καιρό να σας ενημερώσω για την πορεία του Πέτρου. Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε ο λαιμός του έχει κάποια διαφορά από όταν πρωτοήρθε σπίτι μας. Έχει σταματήσει να μαδάει το κάτω μέρος του λαιμού του προς το στήθος του, και εκεί έχει βγάλει κανονικά φτερά! 
(η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι όταν τον πήραμε και η δεύτερη πριν απο 1 μήνα)






Αυτό που κάναμε ήταν να του προσφέρουμε μια πλούσια διατροφή με σπόρους, φρούτα και λαχανικά, βιταμίνη στο νερό του, επάλειψη στο λαιμό του με αλόη, δεν τον αφήναμε μόνο του σε σημείο να τον παίρνουμε με το σταντ του σε όποιο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού καθόμασταν ώστε αν πειράξει τα φτερά του να του αποσπάσουμε την προσοχή..Όταν λείπαμε όλοι από το σπίτι πάντα του αφήναμε την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή. Σαν τελευταία λύση όταν δεν σταμάταγε να τραβάει τα πούπουλά του παρά την προσοχή που του δίναμε τον ψεκάζαμε τοπικά στο λαιμό με νερό. 


Τώρα όσον αφορά την συμπεριφορά του, έχει τεράστια διαφορά. Σε εμένα δεν είναι πλέον επιθετικός, ανεβαίνει πάνω μου, κάθεται να τον χαϊδέψω και πολύ σπάνια προσπαθεί να με δαγκώσει. Βέβαια η μεγάλη του αδυναμία συνεχίζει να είναι ο πατέρας μου, που όταν μπαίνει στο σπίτι φωνάζει ‘μπαμπά’ για να έρθει και να τον ανεβάσει στον ώμο του.




Συνήθισε και τον χώρο! Στο σταντ του ανεβαίνει καθημερινά μόνος του, και διαλύει ότι παιχνίδι του βάλουμε πάνω. Τις 2 τελευταίες βδομάδες ξεκίνησε να κατεβαίνει από το κλουβί του και να κάνει τσάρκα στο σαλόνι. Στη φωτογραφία είναι δίπλα απο το κλουβί του κάτω απο το τραπέζι και κυνηγάει την πορτοκαλί μπαλίτσα. Τα πόδια του είναι τελείως στραβά! Απόρώ πως δεν τα πατά όταν περπατάει.

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα τα νεα σου Ολγα. να τον χαιρεστε τον ομορφο, ειναι μεγαλες και υπεροχες οι αλλαγες.

----------


## CyberPanos

> Aυτό είναι το σταντ του Πέτρου! Του το φτιάξαμε για να κάθεται εκεί όταν βγαίνει απο το κλουβί και να έχει κάτι να ασχολείται. 
>  
> 
> 
> Βάλαμε διαφορα ξύλα για να ξεκουράζει τα πόδια του και έχω σκοπό να βάλω και κάποια άλλα παιχνίδια πάνω.......


Φίλη μου Ολγα πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή του σταντ σου και πολύ ωραίο εμφανισιακά,αλλά τα συγκεκριμένα ξύλα είναι ακατάλληλα για ξεκούραση,πόσο μάλλον για εναν τέτοιο μεγαλόσωμο παπαγάλο...
Και ο λόγος είναι οτι το συγκεκριμένο επεξεργασμένο και τόσο λείο ξύλο στην πραγματικότητα κουράζει-στρεσάρει αρκετά τα πόδια του πουλιού και υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να παρουσιάσει προβλήματα όπως αρθρίτιδα,τενοντίτιδα κτλπ..
Γιαυτό τα σταντ θα πρέπει να έχουν φυσικά εννοείται ξύλα διαφόρων σχημάτων και διαστάσεων έτσι ώστε να μπορεί το πουλί να κάθετε και διαφορετικά πάνω στο ξύλο.

----------


## olga

Γεια σου Πάνο! Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιο ξύλο τόσο χοντρο, ίσιο και γερό που να μπορεί να αντέξει το βάρος αυτού του παπαγάλου. Αν δεις στα άλλα θέματα που έχω ανοίξει το σταντ των κοκατιλ είναι απο κανονικό δέντρο αλλά εχει πολύ μικρά κλαδιά που θα έσπαγαν αν ανέβαινε πάνω ο Πέτρος. Γι αυτό στο σταντ του τα ξύλα που έχουμε βάλει είναι όλα διαφορετικού μεγέθους ώστε να ξεκουράζονται τα πόδια του, όσο γίνεται. Πολύ θα ήθελα να έφτιαχνα ένα δεντράκι σαν αυτό των κόκατιλ αλλά θα ήταν πολύ μεγάλο για να το έχω μέσα στο σπίτι και είναι δύσκολο να βρω κάποιο χοντρό κλαρί που να έχει παρόμοιο σχημα. Επιπλέον αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο στη μεταφορά απο δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο για να μην μένει ο Πέτρος μόνος του.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραιο το σταντ.....
Θα συμφωνησω μςε τον Πανο...τα "κλαδια"αν ειναι λρεια πιστευω θα κουραζουν τα ποδια του πουλιου.
Αμα θες βεβαια μπορεις να τυλιξεις με σκοινι το ξυλο ,ετσι και καλο θα κανεις στο πουλι αλλα και δεν θα παει χαμενο το σταντ...
Το σκοινι κανει πολυ καλο στα ποδια εχω ακουσει.

Παμε τωρα και στον γλυκα τον αφρικανακο!!!
Εχει γινει ενας κουκλος.
Βγαζει και φτερακια,μια χαραααα...κι εισ' ανωτερα...  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Για να παθει ο Πετρος αρθριτιδα η τενοντιτιδα θα πρεπει να ζει για αρκετο καιρο μονιμα επανω στο σταντ. μια καλη λυση για τις ωρες που περναει εκει, ωστε να φυγει καθε ειδος φοβου για ασθενεια. ειναι να περαστει ολο το ξυλο με σχοινι οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω.

----------


## olga

Ωραία ιδέα για το σχοινί! του έχω ένα πάνω αλλά δεν κάθεται μόνο το τρώει! Τώρα έχει μείνει το μισό απο αυτό στην φωτογραφία! Μπορώ να τυλίξω με ένα πιο λεπτό σχοινί μερικά κλαράκια!

----------


## tsitos

Όλγα να χαίρεσαι τον Πέτρο. Σε ζηλεύω για την υπομονή σου που κατάφερες να ξανά βγάλει τα πουπουλάκια στον λαιμό του. Εχω και εγώ έναν τον Μάρκο όπου δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να τον σταματήσω να βγάζει τα πουπουλάκια του. Το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία. Και εμένα από τον λαιμό είχε ξεκινήσει.

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9721/imageftz.jpg

----------


## olga

Γεια σου Δημήτρη! Βλέπω πως του λείπουν πούπουλα και κάτω απο τον λαιμό.. Πόσο καιρό το κάνει αυτό? Τι κάνεις για να τον αποτρέψεις απο το να ξύνεται? Ο δικός μου τώρα είναι καλύτερα στο λαιμό αλλά έχει αρχήσει να μαδάει τα μπούτια του. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα το σταματήσει ποτε, κάποιες μέρες δεν ξύνετε καθόλου και άλλες πάλι συνέχεια..

----------


## tsitos

Δυστυχώς το κάνει γύρω στα 3 χρόνια. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Είναι περίοδοι που δεν τα βγάζει τα πουπουλάκια του και αρχίζει να καλύπτεται το κενό και μπορεί να υπάρξει μέρα που θα τα βγάλει όλα. Εχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. Κάποιος μου είπε για κολάρο αλλά δεν το βλέπω σωστό.

----------


## olga

Και ο δικός μου έτσι κάνει, κάποιες μέρες τίποτα και άλλες γυρνάμε σχεδόν στην αρχή. Και εγώ το έχω σκεφτεί για κολάρο και πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε να είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα δοκιμάσουμε και μόνο σε περίπτωση που η κατάσταση γίνει ανυπόφορή και επικύνδινη για το πουλί...

----------


## tsitos

Ισως τελικά αυτή να είναι η λύση.
http://www.birdsupplies.com/saf-t-shield-recovery-collar-for-birds/ για να μην γίνει χειρότερα από

----------


## olga

Από ένα σημείο και μετά τους γίνεται συνήθεια και δύσκολα το κόβουν. Τα δικά μας  ευτυχώς δεν έχουν φτάσει σε σημείο να ματώνουν το δέρμα τους. Ίσως αυτό να σταματούσε αυτή τη συνήθεια αλλά μπορεί και προσωρινά, βέβαια εγώ θα ήθελα πριν καταφύγω σε τέτοια λύση να δοκιμάσω όλους τους τρόπους. 

Θα ήθελα πολύ να έβρισκα ένα θηλυκό να του πάρω για να έχει παρέα και να ζευγαρώσει, ίσως τελικά αυτό να ήταν η μόνη λύση (έχω διαβάσει πως ίσως να μαδιούνται επειδή θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν και κάποιοι κτηνίατροι προτίνουν μέχρι και ενέσεις με ορμόνες, αλλά αυτό δεν θα το έκανα) βεβαια η αγορά ενός έτοιου πουλιού είναι δύσκολη λόγω οικονομικών.

----------


## tsitos

Σίγουρα η αγορά είναι πολύ δύσκολη όπως και το ζευγάρωμα φαντάζομαι. Πάντως και εγώ από όσο διάβασα οι λόγοι που βγάζουν τα πουπουλάκια τους από πουλί σε πουλί μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικοί και δεν είναι σπάνιο το φαινόμενο. Σίγουρα πάντως όπως είπες τα δύσκολα ξεκινάνε όταν αρχίζουν και ματώνουν. Εκεί βέβαια δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή τις περισσότερες φορές. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σκεφτώ. Υπομονή και ελπίζω η κατάσταση να μην χειροτερέψει.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Και ο δικός μου άρχισε τον Σεπτέμβριο να μαδάει την δεξιά του φτερούγα, αλλά δυο εβδομάδες τώρα που μπήκε στο καινούργιο του κλουβί έχει σταματήσει το μάδημα και γέμισε η φτερούγα του κανονικά.
   Όλγα εγώ λέω να κάνω DNA γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν του έχω κάνει 18 χρόνια που τον έχω. Αν βγει θηλυκό θα ψάξω για γαμπρό!!!!  Πιστεύω ότι χωράει ζευγάρι στην κλούβα του.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Και ο δικός μου άρχισε τον Σεπτέμβριο να μαδάει την δεξιά του φτερούγα, αλλά δυο εβδομάδες τώρα που μπήκε στο καινούργιο του κλουβί έχει σταματήσει το μάδημα και γέμισε η φτερούγα του κανονικά.
>    Όλγα εγώ λέω να κάνω DNA γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν του έχω κάνει 18 χρόνια που τον έχω. Αν βγει θηλυκό θα ψάξω για γαμπρό!!!!  Πιστεύω ότι χωράει ζευγάρι στην κλούβα του.


Εγω πιστευω πως, εφοσον τον εχεις τοσο καιρο, και δεν σου εχει κανει ουτε ενα αυγο, ειναι αρσενικος..! Αλλιως, εαν ηταν θηλυκο και πυρωμενο θα σου ειχε κανει αρκετα αυγα..!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Και εγώ έτσι πιστεύω, αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία. Έχω 4-5 γνωστούς νε ζακό και όλοι έχουν αρσενικούς. Καλά χάθηκε να πάρει κανένας θηλυκό να κάνουμε και καμιά αναπαραγωγή; Όχι τίποτα άλλο, όλο χάδια είναι και με ταΐζει το καημένο. Θέλει να ζευγαρώσει αλλά !!!!!!!

----------


## olga

Και εγώ νομίζω πως τόσα χρόνια ένα αυγό θα το έκανε αν ήταν θηλυκό. Πάντως και απο την εμφάνιση για αρσενικό μου κάνει... Μάκαρι να είναι θηλυκό να ζευγαρώσει με τον Πέτρο μου. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να βρεθεί μια θηλυκιά και γι αυτόν...

----------


## christos78

Καλησπέρα!!!παιδιά δεν θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω αλλά οι εξημερωμένοι ζακο δεν ζευγαρώνουν.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλά μια προσπάθεια δεν βλάπτει ειδικά σε πουλια που μαδιούνται και που μπορεί το μάδημα να οφείλεται σε αυτό. 

Οι ζακο που έχουν ταιστεί με κρέμα έχω ακούσει πως δεν ζευγαρώνουν αλλά γενικά αυτοι που έχουν μεγαλώσει σε κλουβί δεν το ήξερα...

----------


## tsitos

Και τον δικό μου όταν τον πήρα (4 μηνών) είχα ρωτήσει αν ζευγαρώνουν και μου είχε πει το μαγαζί που τον πήρα ότι στειρώνοντε με την γέννηση τους, και μάλιστα είναι δύσκολο να πετύχεις κάποιο που την έχει γλιτώσει, δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει, όσον αφορά το φύλλο μόνο με τεστ DNA.

----------


## olga

> Και τον δικό μου όταν τον πήρα (4 μηνών) είχα ρωτήσει αν ζευγαρώνουν και μου είχε πει το μαγαζί που τον πήρα ότι στειρώνοντε με την γέννηση τους, και μάλιστα είναι δύσκολο να πετύχεις κάποιο που την έχει γλιτώσει, δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει, όσον αφορά το φύλλο μόνο με τεστ DNA.


Κάτι έχω ακούσει και εγώ γι αυτό αλλά μόνο για πουλιά που εισάγωνται απο έξω. Στείρωση με ακτινοβολία αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## christos78

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν να πάρω και δεύτερο για παρέα όταν λείπω αλλά ένας φίλος μου που έχει ήδη δύο μου άλλαξε γνώμη σε ότι αφορά την συμβίωση μεταξύ τους στο ίδιο κλουβί.Είναι πολύ δύσκολα πουλιά όσο αφορά την μεταξύ τους σχέση.Μπορεί να τα βρουν μεταξύ τους αλλά μπορεί και να σκοτώνονται όλη μέρα ανεξάρτητα το φύλο και να χρειάζεσαι δευτερη κλούβα.Αυτά από εμπειρία.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

> Εγώ σκεφτόμουν να πάρω και δεύτερο για παρέα όταν λείπω αλλά ένας φίλος μου που έχει ήδη δύο μου άλλαξε γνώμη σε ότι αφορά την συμβίωση μεταξύ τους στο ίδιο κλουβί.Είναι πολύ δύσκολα πουλιά όσο αφορά την μεταξύ τους σχέση.Μπορεί να τα βρουν μεταξύ τους αλλά μπορεί και να σκοτώνονται όλη μέρα ανεξάρτητα το φύλο και να χρειάζεσαι δευτερη κλούβα.Αυτά από εμπειρία.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


Ετσι είναι αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και με άλλα πουλιά όχι μόνο με τους ζακο, ασε που οι τσακωμοι ,μπορει να αυξηθουν και απο ζηλια που μπορει να δημιουργηθεί απο την σημασία που δίνει στο κάθε ένα ο ιδιοκτήτης.
Παντως νομίζω πως θα βοηθούσε το να γίνει μια καλή αρχή στη γνωριμία των πουλιών, δηλαδή να τοποθετηθούν αρχικά σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά το ένα κοντά στο άλλο για λίγο καιρό και μετά να μπουν στο ίδιο κλουβί..
Επιπλέον είναι αρκετά δύσκολο νομίζω να βρεθεί θηλυκό και ίσως και η τιμή του να είναι πιο υψηλή. Τουλάχιστον έτσι γνωρίζω για άλλους μεγάλους παπαγάλους, οι εκτοφείς τα θηλυκά μπορεί να τα πουλάνε και 200 ευρώ πάνω..

----------


## tsitos

Καλησπέρα πάλι μετά απο καιρό. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει απο που μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε φαγητό για τον Zako μας απο το Internet; Είτε πελετ και ποια πιστεύεται ειναι ή καλύτερη είτε μίγμα σπόρων. Εχω την εντύπωση πως η αφαίρεση των πουπουλών του οφείλεται και στην κακή του διατροφή. Δυστυχώς στην Δράμα δεν έχω βρει καμία καλή τροφή. Μόνο χύμα έχω βρει. Θα μπορούσατε και με πμ να μου δώσετε τυχόν διευθύνσεις.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## olga

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη! Δυχτησώς δεν μπορώ να σου προτείνω κάποια τροφή μέσω ίντερνετ γιατί εγώ τις αγοράζω απο πετ σοπ. Ίσως κάποιο άλλο παιδί να μπορεί να σου πει. Υπάρχουν πολλές συσκευασμένες τροφές που περιέχουν πολλους διαφορετικούς σπόρους... 

Πάντως στην περίπτωση του Πέτρου έχω αποκλείσει την πιθανότητα να οφείλεται το μάδημα σε κακή διατροφή, γιατί και έχει αρκετούς διαφορετικούς σπόρους, κάθε πρωί φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά, όπως και σταθερό πρόγραμμα στο φαί του.

----------


## olga

Ο Πετράκος κάνει ακροβατικά στο σταντ του για να με φτάσει...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

κουκλαρος! για πολλα φιλακια  ::

----------


## olga

Κάτσε να σου κόψει κάνα κομμάτι και θα σου πω εγώ για πόσα φιλάκια ειναι! χαχαχα τέτοια μόνο στον πατέρα μου επιτρέπει!

----------


## mitsman

Θηριο... εεεε?????? Μακρια απο εμενα παντως!!!! χαχαχχα

----------


## olga

Ασε!!! Μην σε πιάσει στο στόμα του!

----------


## e2014

εξαιρετικα απιστευτος ολγα!!!! να τον χαιρεστε!!!! αυτο το ειδος μιλαει κανονικα απο οσο γνωριζω ετσι???? υπεροχος ειναι!!!!

----------


## olga

Ναι μιλάει αρκετά καθαρά και κάνει και πολλούς θορύβους. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Vrasidas

Φανταστικός είναι Όλγα, είμαι σίγουρος οτι περνάτε απίθανα παρέα!

----------


## fotakos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ,
θέλω να πω  για την κατασκευή στου stand μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις φυσικά κλαδιά όπως :Ασφαλή Ξύλα για κούρνιες:
Μήλο (Apple), Κουμαριά (Arbutus), Οξυά (Beech), Σημύδα (Birch), Φτελιά (Elm), Έλατο (Fir), Λευκάγκαθα (Hawthorn), Μανώλια (Magnolia), Manzanita, Μούρο (Mulberry), Αχλάδι (Pear), Πεύκο (Pine), Λεύκα (Poplar), Ιτιά (Willow),

ΜΗΝ χρησιμοποιήσετε βερίκοκο, κεράσι, ροδάκινο, δαμάσκηνο, και νεκταρίνια. Αυτά τα δέντρα ανήκουν στο είδος Prunus. Περιέχουν κυανίδιο.

καλο είναι να έχει διαφορετικές διατομές όπως είπαν παραπάνω.

----------

